# Definição do ano hidrológico - Davis VP2



## geoair.pt (14 Out 2015 às 15:17)

Viva!
Como é que vocês têm definido no software das vossas estações meteo o ano hidrológico? De Janeiro a Dezembro ou de Outubro a Setembro?
Tenho, até ao momento, na minha Davis Vantage Pro2 (muito erradamente) definido o ano hidrológico de Janeiro a Dezembro, mas queria alterar para Outubro a Setembro
Alguém já passou por esta situação? 
A minha maior preocupação é que esta alteração implique a perda dos dados de precipitação deste ano.
Obrigado.
Cumps


----------



## XtraNO (17 Out 2015 às 12:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Como é que vocês têm definido no software das vossas estações meteo o ano hidrológico? De Janeiro a Dezembro ou de Outubro a Setembro?
> Tenho, até ao momento, na minha Davis Vantage Pro2 (muito erradamente) definido o ano hidrológico de Janeiro a Dezembro, mas queria alterar para Outubro a Setembro
> Alguém já passou por esta situação?
> ...



Eu tenho a minha definida para Outubro, parece ser o standard:
Se mudares agora para Outubro penso que irás perder dados mas podes sempre redefinir os acumulados de precipitação  na consola depois de procederes à alteração:
Cumprimentos.


----------



## jcboliveira (19 Out 2015 às 12:00)

Outubro por aqui.


----------

